# Mexico Pics



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Just back, looking good. No problems crossing or driving.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Another bear. Slow line here, can only up load one at a time.sad3sm


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A bear????


chute em


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

small bear


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Moultrie protection boxes have a bear picture on the wraping. But not bear proof.sad3sm


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Will see if they can reach this?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Cabra pass, 4wheeling.:cop:


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

what is up with the rubber ducks?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great photos, Thanks for posting. How are your WT's doing this fall?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

threeredfish said:


> what is up with the rubber ducks?


 They wanted to go, hard to find anyone else nowdays.:biggrin:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> Great photos, Thanks for posting. How are your WT's doing this fall?


Lots of water, everything green and growing. Piles of acorns under the acorn trees. All the animals fat and healthy.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool pics !!! Thanks for the post !!! Yall be careful on that road bro it looks like it could be a long ride to town !!!! :cheers: Brett


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I look forward to the bear pictures, 2Cool. rs


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

carmrens mountain whitetail (flag deer) small deer, big tail. Have a kind of roundish foot print.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

bear cam, on trail to spring.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool pics! Thanks!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Snake


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Tell me again why you hunt this place.


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

sweet pics kendall, jealous of yall goin down there. get any more mountain lions on film?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

oceanhokie said:


> sweet pics kendall, jealous of yall goin down there. get any more mountain lions on film?


I left 5 out in December, a buddy pulled cards on them in the spring, and took one with dead batteries back to the house. Of the four left, in the spring, one was destroyed by bears a few days later, two with solar pannels where taken by the marines when they came through looking for zetas, and one was still working. No lions on the one that made it through. Left three going, should have some good pictures in November.


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> two with solar pannels where taken by the marines when they came through looking for zetas.


dang thats crazy they came way out there. how'd you know it was the marines that took them? my dad tells from talkin to duane the house is coming along pretty good, cant wait to see it. stay safe.


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> They wanted to go, hard to find anyone else nowdays.:biggrin:


*GREATNESS!*

Glad you had safe travels... I havent had any issues going or coming at my Nuevo Laredo ranch or across across form Eagle Pass. A little dry but the brush looks good. A little water left in the tanks...

Is it legal to shoot a bear? That would be cool to shoot in Mexico...


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

oceanhokie said:


> dang thats crazy they came way out there. how'd you know it was the marines that took them? my dad tells from talkin to duane the house is coming along pretty good, cant wait to see it. stay safe.


Walls are up and fire place in, roof next. It is looking pretty good. Swimming hole was full of nice size bass and catfish. Maybe fish fry in November. We have a guy living on the ranch that the marines told him, they took them because the cartels could use them for spying.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

mitchbcs said:


> *GREATNESS!*
> 
> Glad you had safe travels... I havent had any issues going or coming at my Nuevo Laredo ranch or across across form Eagle Pass. A little dry but the brush looks good. A little water left in the tanks...
> 
> Is it legal to shoot a bear? That would be cool to shoot in Mexico...


I asked our game guy about bear permits and he said he could get them out of Mexico City, but we are not planning on messing with em for a while, it would be cool to bring one back and a lion.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> They wanted to go, hard to find anyone else nowdays.:biggrin:


 :biggrin: LOL, No kidding. Great pics of the bears. I got back Sunday Evening. Military sure were interested in seeing our ID's for the first time ever. Deer looked good and so did the pasture. Saw some nice bucks.
No worries, hunting will get better and better from here on out with no pressure.
Corn ain't cheap down there though. 5 hundee a ton...


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> Walls are up and fire place in, roof next. It is looking pretty good. Swimming hole was full of nice size bass and catfish. Maybe fish fry in November. We have a guy living on the ranch that the marines told him, they took them because the cartels could use them for spying.


Man house looks great, it should be ready for ya'll uh say 2015 based on my experience "down there".

God luck and stay safe.:cheers:


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome pictures brother. Looks like you and Justin had a good time. My turn!!! We need to drag Doc down there with us. 

See you soon.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Bears are thick in the Lampasos, NL area. They tore up all the feeders this year already. Mexico City would not issue any permits for bear or lions. I've been craving tamales.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

KIKO said:


> Bears are thick in the Lampasos, NL area. They tore up all the feeders this year already. Mexico City would not issue any permits for bear or lions. I've been craving tamales.


We put up five feeders and they were destroyed in a month, have one up now that has made it two seasons.:clover: It's on a single pole, they can swing on it but havn't destroyed it yet.:shamrock: Thinking about going up another four feet or so. They have eaten tires off trucks, hoses off diesel tanks, got in the barn and chewed up saddles and everything rubber. They love to chew up gas cans and oil cans. Will even get in the bed of the trucks and chew up the spares. Like real big *****.:headknock It is about time for a big batch of tamales!! Maybe some day they will issue some permits.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Listo said:


> Awesome pictures brother. Looks like you and Justin had a good time. My turn!!! We need to drag Doc down there with us.
> 
> See you soon.


Get home safe!!:clover:
We need to beat that Waddle boy's bow carmen mountain whitetail.
Swimming hole has a bunch of bass and catfish in it.
If we have time I would like to see the north side of the ranch!!
Will have more cameras ready.
Keep your head down and get home safe!!!:clover:
Your brother;
K


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Get home safe!!:clover:
> We need to beat that Waddle boy's bow carmen mountain whitetail.
> Swimming hole has a bunch of bass and catfish in it.
> If we have time I would like to see the north side of the ranch!!
> ...


I am getting at least a dozen sticks made when I get home. We will hit the north end and stay at least a few days. Done deal Bro!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

A few more from over the Christmas Holidays, date and time was not set on camera. I put the camera out at the end of October.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> A few more from over the Christmas Holidays, date and time was not set on camera. I put the camera out at the end of October.


"Must Spread Rep" Wampus. Super Cool Pics. Ya'll must be out towards Monclova.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome pics.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> "Must Spread Rep" Wampus. Super Cool Pics. Ya'll must be out towards Monclova.


Northwest of there in the sierra de burros. Saw you hog heard, had a bunch of em totally destroy a wheat field in two nights.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Awesome pics.


Thanks, it seems that our group likes the pictures more than the actual hunting now days. Never know what's gona be on the cards.


----------



## ClayW (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool pics bro!!! Man y'all have a lot of cats.... Brett


----------

